# Experience with TruGlo Red Dot Sights?



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with the TruGlo brand of red dot sights? I am specifically interested in the TRUGLO® Tri-Color Triton 30mm Red-Dot Sight. I'm thinking of mounting it on a Smith & Wesson 22A pistol. Curious as to quality (considering the fairly low price), reliability and ease of use. It's just for "plinking" so I don't really need to spend $600 on an Aimpoint! :smt082

Ace


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I have an older Tru-Glo red dot sight (not the same model), and it has given me trouble-free service on a handful of firearms, including a .22 pistol, several .22 rifles, and a .223 AR carbine. I have killed 3-4 other cheap red dot sights in the same time frame that I've owned the Tru-Glo, so it has done better than many of its competitors in my hands.


----------

